# Working with redwood?



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

What is it like working with redwood? I've seen many pictures of beautiful natural edge tables made from the stiff and was curious about its properties? Also does anyone know a good source in so cal or online (aside from ebay) to get smaller live edge slabs? (Cutting board/serving tray sizes) I'm looking to try to get my hands on some new stock in the near future so any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have worked many thousands of board feet of Redwood through the years. It is very soft but easy to work. You should wear a dust mask to avoid the fine dust as it is irritating. Most live edge or larger slabs tend to come from the Medocino & Humbolt county regions as well as other NorCal counties. I don't know of any sources in SoCal where you might acquire some good quality redwood.

One more thing. Make sure you remove any splinter quickly. They tend to fester and can hurt a bit if you don't get them out fast.


----------



## carver (Nov 4, 2010)

emphasis on the mask! It's not just irritating , it's really bad for your lungs. I use a lot of it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The sawdust is annoying. Redwood can be hand planed
to a very nice surface without sanding though.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Irritating to say the least… I had a funky allergic reaction working with the stuff. It wasnt until I started sanding it down so like the rest have said, protect your lungs and skin. My experience was with reclaimed fence boards and barn wood.

Here in NorCal, there are Craigslist posts everyday for new and old growth redwood slabs. Some of it gets pretty pricey (upwards of $8+/bf) but man I've seen some super tight grain material that would make for some nice furniture pieces.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not to burst any prospective bubble, but I'm not sure I would use a softwood like Redwood. Like any deciduous tree it is resinous and that means lots of pitch.

Cutting boards are made with close grained hardwood, not fir, pine or other softwood trees.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

If making fine furniture, i think using old growth, properly dried material can be very nice. Lots of old craftsman and victorian homes I've been inside have tons of amazing redwood. Everything from mantles, stair rails, and furniture. The same is true for old growth doug fir.

But certainly, and most definitely not a good choice for cutting boards or any food prep surface.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Like any deciduous tree it is resinous and that means lots of pitch.

Pretty sure you meant "conifer" or "evergreen." I haven't noticed pitch, so much. It's not a sappy wood like pine or douglas fir. It is extremely soft, though. Coughing on it will dent it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

One thing about really soft woods that is often overlooked: your edged tools need to be super sharp. Dull tools will crush it rather than cut it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup Ian, you are right. A slip of the keyboard.


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 8, 2012)

"redwood" is a pretty generic term, there is so many different kinds of redwood, we for example handle Brazilian Redwood" and you need some serious tools to get a nice finish. But if you do so, you have some quality "redwood"









brazilian redwood - massaranduba milling









fnished installed brazilian redwood flooring


----------

